# router/spindle moulder fence alternative???



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I am thinking of making a new router table and like the lok of this router/spindle moulder fence they say it is equally suited to router tables too as making my own fence would never be as good as this what do you guys think pretty reasonable price too as even the cheap looking mdf fences are expensive.Of course I wouldn't buy a mdf and would rather make my own but this seems to me to be a better alternative please let me have your thoughts as I have no one else to ask. ? Alistair

http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-axminster-spindle-moulder-fence-prod865380/


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

well, the optional segmented wings imitate the Felder/Aigner
shaper fence at a fraction of the price.

I use a shop-made MDF fence on my router table. I can
replace the faces for zero clearance setups in minutes,
as long as I have MDF on hand.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Maybe some day I will have the good fortune to own a real router table and until then

I take the plate off the router and trace it on a piece of scrap plywood and the plywood is as big as the job requires at hand. I mark all screw hole centres and put pilot holes, with appropriate counter sinking. I drill a big hole for the router bit, and fasten router to scrap plywood and sometimes screw mechanical hold downs for extra insurance to keep router to scrap plywood as I have seen too many men dance around a router that fell off : ))

I flip the plywood over so router is upside down, and clamp/screw/adjust scrap plywood strip to table for a fence, often carving out 1/2 a hole where router bit meets fence. Sometimes not but this would be a zero clearance plate, much like a table saw, thus reducing the chance of tear out

make sense ?


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I too, use a shop made fence with 2 faces which can be adjusted for width of opening and shimmed for a planing cut if needed. Made the fence from a high density mdf (Extera), shellaced and waxed. Been with me for quite some time, accurate, and inexpensive.
Bill


----------



## KnotNoe (Apr 30, 2013)

the product on your link provides very limited ability and working area my friend… No issue with MDF myself, either. High Density as already quoted provides brilliant integrity and ability to custom to your needs.

have designs on tweaking this one myself… not sure of what your needs are but here you go…

http://blog.woodshopbits.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/Router_Table_Top_2.jpg


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

The're both good options.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

at the end of the day,

it isn't the table that makes the difference










only reasons why we can


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I hope you don't think I am being a tool snob just that I have a smallamount for my birthday today I am 62 and need to ,purchase wisely mdf is fine and what I was saying is if I went down that route I would make my own as the shop made mdf fences are still very expensive for what they are especially when you consider this spin dle moulder /router fence is not a lot of money more £90 as oposed to £109 inc del so which would you have?Alistair


----------

